
Why Do Women Bully Each Other at Work? (2017) - striking
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/the-queen-bee-in-the-corner-office/534213/?single_page=true
======
MollyR
It's about power, control, fear, and envy. I doubt bullying is totally a
gender specific thing in the workplace.

My worst ever bullying experience was from a tech illiterate woman CTO. She
treated most of the tech team like utter crap. I think because I was a woman
she saw me as an intruder on her turf, and got it worse than the others.

I quit as fast and soon,as I had another job lined up.

